# My new green TTT



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well, green TT Tent, needed something to house the car over winter as our garage is full of stuff and no room, i can also work on the car now in all weathers 
guaranteed upto force 8 gale and bone dry


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

hehe thats quality syd mate, i need to get one


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice install.... you can't really tell what it is closed up, so bonus


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just what you needed mate now you can spent even more time on the TT


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice mate, where did you get it from and, if you don't mind me asking, how much?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looking awesome syd! well done.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

That looks pretty cool Syd - was it Linda's idea to help you spend more time outside :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

looks good Syd  ,

do you have a link to the supplier etc

Mark


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

That's brilliant, never seen anything like that, it really is a portable garage!

May I ask how much, and how long does it take to put up/pull down. Is erecting it a 2 man jab (fnaar, fnarr :roll: :lol: )?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Look's like a tight fit through those patio doors.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks very good mate, all you need now is another one next to it where your van is parked for Linda's roadster!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im sure she will agree, we cant have the new baby addition to the TT family getting wet in this weather!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Syd,

Looks very practical Syd but I can just imagine my wife's reaction if I put that in our driveway. :lol: :lol:

She doesn't 'do' practical at all... :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

conlechi said:


> looks good Syd  ,
> 
> do you have a link to the supplier etc
> 
> Mark


http://www.protech-shelters.co.uk/PS-78 ... 88200.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

That's EXTREME!

What a great solution. I absolutely admire someone who loves their car that much to get a tent for it. It's funny but I don't know why. Perhaps it's something to do with what I've had to drink on an empty stomach tonight. These babies are worth preserving though. Mine's in my small single garage, garden junk is banished to a £500 garden shed and my wife's car to the front drive. I still have bad memories of what the winter 2006 weather did to the £400 awning I had fitted to the caravan I was living in while working away from home during the week.

Doug


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Cracking bit of kit syd, wish i had seen it before I embarked on my latest project/Mod. hopefully it will be finnished soon enough to post some pictures


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Looks very good mate, all you need now is another one next to it where your van is parked for Linda's roadster!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im sure she will agree, we cant have the new baby addition to the TT family getting wet in this weather!!!


lol its all in hand m8, cantilever car port being fitted to the house in January.....dam these cars :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My missus would kill me and the neighbours wouldn't be too impressed either, still suits a purpose
and I certainty wouldn't want to look out mu back window and see it in the garden


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very good mate, all you need now is another one next to it where your van is parked for Linda's roadster!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I know what you meen Syd just having plans drawn for a second large garage at my mothers house as there is no room to build one at mine


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I future proofed mine drive for 7/8 cars and a double garage and room to extend the garage to three wide


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

good job Syd.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool ;-) loads more polishing time for you Syd  glad to see the Big Dog gets the prime spot, well for now anyway ;-)

You got those springs on the baby yet?

Charlie


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

What a hoot to see one of these in the UK! Where I come from, those tent/shelters are legion. They are everywhere in Montreal in the winter time. We know them as Tempos and they are very popular in the eastern parts of the city where a lot of the houses are semis - that is to say - two houses joined at the centre - each with their own drive and garage, generally located beneath the house. The Tempo is used to cover the driveway so that you don't have to shovel your way out every morning - just the big pile of frozen snow left by the snow plows at the end of the drive.

http://www.abristempo.com/fr/Produit_accessoires.asp?14


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What a briliant idea. It looks tidy also 8)


----------

